# Melafix and flatworms



## Zarathustra (Nov 9, 2003)

I have 15 tanks and have treated three with Melafix, re, bite injueries and newley arrived shipment. In all three cases within days of adding Melafix I got flatworms in these three tanks, but in non of the others...any feedback on this?


----------

